# Camera around 25k



## akkies_2000 (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi,

I'm planning to purchase a camera around 25k. Nice offers going on Paytm so its bit urgent.

Have been using Sony H-50 for last 7 years so don't mind if it is slightly bulky - advanced point and shoot types are fine. Compact cameras tend to perform poorly in low light so not at all interested in those.

Have been thinking about DSLR but don't have patience to do the tedious tasks of changing/attaching lenses. Plus, my camera will be used by my wife so need something simpler. H-50 offers manual changes to aperture/shutter speed but I've hardly ever tinkered with those.

Majorly, I'll be using the camera to click pics of my kid (inside home) who tends to move causing blur. H-50 is clicking almost all pics with blur even in decent light inside home with even slight movement.

Been looking at few options like Sony HX400V, Nikon 900 and Canon SX60. Pls suggest which one should I go for. Any other camera suggestion is most most welcome as I might have missed out on something better.

Thanks
Pallav


----------



## nac (Jun 25, 2015)

Lately, pretty much all the cameras are priced higher than it was few months ago. Given the pricing and your priority "low light performance", I highly think RX100 should be the one.

Just to give you an idea and to compare with, you can check these models as well. 
P7800
P340

These are price higher than your budget. This is just for performance/feature comparison.
X20
G16
RX100 2

The models you are looking is not gonna give you any better images in low light than your H50 but plenty of zoom. Take time and do a little research before buying.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 25, 2015)

as nac said go for RX100 ...if you are getting blurry pics with H50 the reason maybe light is too low or there is no vibration reduction/stabilisation feature ...


----------



## akkies_2000 (Jun 30, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> as nac said go for RX100 ...if you are getting blurry pics with H50 the reason maybe light is too low or there is no vibration reduction/stabilisation feature ...



Thanks a lot for the advise guys. I had completely missed out on those cameras. Checked out Sony RX100 (think it was 2nd version) in retail and it was amazing.

But this time around, I've gone against my prime buying reason and have still bought Nikon P900. Its zoom is too tempting  I've been thinking about buying a beginner's telescope as well, but will not do so now if P900 can show me (blurry) Saturn's rings (as per some videos on youtube)  plus chance for some fun photography. Got it for 23k (effective post cashbacks), its MRP is around 29k-30k.

To justify my purchase, I ended up shooting pics of my kid at manual from my old H-50 and found them to be decent with no blur at shutter speed around 40. Atleast I'm out of Auto mode now. Will hopefully learn to click well in manual due to my new camera's shortcomings.

Will be getting the camera by 2nd July or so. Wish I had it earlier to capture close encounter of Venus and Jupiter on 30th June.

Thanks again guys !!!


----------



## nac (Jun 30, 2015)

Congrats... And post photographs when you get it...


----------



## akkies_2000 (Jul 7, 2015)

nac said:


> Congrats... And post photographs when you get it...


Been clicking my kid mostly on "Manual mode"    Realized there is no point clicking on auto. I can change shutter/aperture immediately using 2 dials... ISO using a shortcut Fn key which can be customized for some other setting as well. Can even change flash intensity. Very convenient compared to my old Sony cam.

Here are couple of pics.


----------



## nac (Jul 7, 2015)

Happy clicking... 

If you're interested in photography, you may want to open an account with an image hosting website like flickr. You can then just share the link here rather than uploading your images here in the forum. I mean something like this...

Do you want date stamp on the image? All these info are saved digitally, it looks weird on the photograph.

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15593&d=1436208499


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 7, 2015)

thats moon right  or P900 could shoot mars too  

Nice shot of moon here


----------



## akkies_2000 (Jul 7, 2015)

I have removed the date stamp now.. was trying it out initially..

You can see venus, mars, jupiter and saturn with naked eye  But as per videos on youtube and pics on other sites, on full zoom, you can see 4 of Jupiter's moons as well (obviously as white dots only buts thats awesome for me)... on clear nights you can see blurred color bands of Jupiter and ring around Saturn...

Will try once monsoon season is over and I've bought a tripod.

Any suggestion for a good tripod is most welcome. Around 2.5k would do it. I would like to take it along while holidaying so it should get packed tight. Too light and it would wobble around on full zoom so stable. #Confused. Guess I should start a new thread for this.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 7, 2015)

I have sony VCT-R640, so far good but not very compact , could be 6" smaller. Rs. 1960


----------

